# Solved: very jagged text



## rustedreel (Apr 2, 2009)

I very recently migrated from my old laptop - an LG LW65 running XP to a newer model LG S510 - also running XP. The new machine is faster with more memory - but there is one quite annoying difference. The on-screen text is noticably more jagged/pixelated than on my old machine. In my work I look at text on a white screen all day and this is proving to be very annoying after having much smoother text on my old machine - and feels like I've taken a step backward with my new machine.

As someone who is not very tech savvy, I had a technician transfer all my files from my old system to my new one. He checked all my display settings - resolution, refresh rate, etc. - and they are exactly the same on both machines. (He also tried a couple of adjustments that blurred the text - but it was too extreme.) All I want is for the text on my new machine to be the same quality as the old one.

The only thing the technician could figure is the difference in the video card. My old machine has an ATI card and my new machine has an Intel GMA4500MHD card. I had no idea it could make such a difference.

Sort of changing the hardware - his suggestion was to try to find a 3rd party tweak that might be allow me to adjust the settings on this card. However, I have been unable to find anything.

Can anyone suggest where I might find something like this? Or anything else that might help. Please ...My eyes are killing me.

Thanks.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

rustedreel,
welcome to tech support guy,
.
this from ms:
How to change the appearance of desktop items in Windows XP
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310543
Article ID: 310543 - Last Review: November 6, 2008 - Revision: 2.1



> In Windows XP, you can customize the appearance of your desktop by changing the font, size, and color of individual Windows elements such as menus, icons, and title bars. This article is intended for beginning to intermediate users.
> 
> You might find it easier to follow these steps if you print this article first.


you will probably find you can tweak the settings for your display by altering some of the settings,
sometimes just a small tweak makes all the difference


----------



## rustedreel (Apr 2, 2009)

daniel. 

thank so so much! turns out i needed to switch from "normal" to "clear type" right where you said. i thought it might be something simple like that but have been stumbling around thinking i needed to do something more involved. that is great!

i thank you. my eyes thank you.

cheers.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

rustedreel,
well alrightyyyyy then, 
you're very welcome, glad we could help,
.
if you're satisfied, you can mark the thread solved,
[button @ top-left in your first post]

ps,
know about the eyes part, so i hear you


----------

